# Water leak - help needed



## sandykt

Morning everyone. My day has not got off to a good start. I started up my Cherub this morning and although it is normally noisy for a very short time this morning it was unusually noisy. I checked the water and filled her up and the machine started to make very loud noises. Left the machine for about 30 minutes and then the machine started making coffee. It was then that I realised I was standing in the middle of a mini waterfall.

I have looked underneath the machine and the drips are coming from the centre of the machine - almost underneath the water tank.

So my machine is leaking, there is no pressure and I have not had a coffee. Any help from anyone who has experienced the same would be appreciated.


----------



## sandykt

Update: I turned off the machine, let it cool down and have switched on again. It seems to have reset itself and so far no leaks.

I am wondering if I made a school boy error by filling the machine when it was switched on? Anyone else had this?

Just trying to work out why it chucked the water out!


----------



## glevum

Cant really see a leak fixing itself. I would keep a beady eye on it. Possible gasket!


----------



## painty

Are you still in warranty, Sandy?


----------



## sandykt

Yes I am still in warranty, only got the machine in January. I cannot believe it would leak water if I refilled when the machine was switched on?

I would a clue as to where the gasket is.

I am going to be brave in a while and switch it on to see what happens.


----------



## painty

I wouldn't bother Sandy, as glevum said it's unlikely to right itself. Best leave it unplugged and speak to Fracino customer services tomorrow.


----------



## Eyedee

It may be a stupid and obvious question but is there any possibility that you actually overfilled it and this is just the surplus coming out ??

Ian


----------



## coffeechap

Is the machine producing coffee sandy? It is unlikely that a machine of your age has started springing leaks from gaskets, however I do know someone who had the nuts on a few of their pipes loosen, which caused the machine to start throwing out water from everywhere, if it is not leaking when off, then it will be a loose joint or nut, as it sounds like the pressure build iris causing the leak. Unless you know what you are doing I wold suggest getting fracino to sort it out for you, after all that is what the guarantee is for and if you try to do too much ourself, it may invalidate the warranty.


----------



## sandykt

Well I switched it back on and it heated up OK but what it did not do was make that massive sound when you first switch the machine on. Fellow Cherub owners will know the noise I mean. The red light stays on until the pressure is on the green bit of the gauge and then it goes out. No water leak.

I dont think I over filled it - the only thing I did was to fill it up whilst the machine was switched on and as these machines are used in some coffee shops etc I can't believe that would cause a water leak.


----------



## coffeechap

Your right that should not cause a water leak, just keep an eye on it, any further probs just report it to fracino and get them to sort it for you, saves you the hassle of stripping the panels off to have a good look inside to source the oute of the problem.


----------



## Yes Row

I always fill mine when it is switched on. Never had a problem

Could you have accidentally let water go down the side of the holder and machine when filling?


----------



## sandykt

Well the updated situation is that I switched the machine on this morning, the familiar noise was back - something like an aircraft starting up and my cats darting in different directions. Signs good so far. Warmed up for 40 minutes and then 2 coffees, no leaks and no problems. A mystery.

After discussing what the problem might have been my husband came up with his own theory. "Darling, did you have your glasses on when you filled up the machine? You know you are blind without them! You could have missed and water will have spilled over the side slightly. The machine might be in warranty but you aren't!"

Well what could I say to that!!!!


----------



## Glenn

Hope he likes the couch!

It's easy on some machines not to push the drip tray back in properly, and mysterious puddles from expansion pipes can drip into the void where the drip tray should be. Can be a source of frustration too.


----------

